# Caught a Cowan Lake saugeye



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Fished for a few hours saturday and caught this little saugeye on a Flitterbait. Cast it as far as I could from shore and did the lift drop back to shore.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

pretty fish! Those flitterbaits looks interesting! Looks like it could be a good vertical jigging bait, kinda like a vibe e


----------

